# Are you a turtle?



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

The Ancient and Honorable Order of Turtles ("Worldwide Fraternity of Turtles", "International Turtles Association," "Turtle Club,"[1] or similar title) started as an informal "drinking club" between World War II pilots, self-described as "an honorable drinking fraternity composed of ladies and gentlemen of the highest morals and good character, who are never vulgar"

To gain admission, one must answer four from a list of about twenty-five qualifying questions. Each question suggests a vulgar, lewd, or salacious answer, but the actual correct answer is rather innocuous. Once inducted, a member must reply to the question, "Are you a turtle?" with "You bet your sweet ass I am"  It is assumed that all prospective turtles own a diabetic donkey, or one of a sweet and kindly disposition, which is the reason for this password. If the member is unable or unwilling (perhaps because of the restriction on vulgarity) to provide the correct answer, he or she owes to each other turtle present a drink of the recipient's choice.

The Supreme Imperial Turtle (Emeritus) of the "Ancient and Honorable Order of Turtles", Denis P. McGowan, says that his father was one of the originators of the tradition. Other groups claim an earlier origin, but none have provided believable documentation.

Source:Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


PHA Turtle?

The Worldwide Fraternity Of Turtles was started by the honorable Brother Samuel L. Thornton, a Prince Hall Affiliated, Master Mason, who believes in giving back to the community, socializing, networking and spreading the cement of brotherly love. It is not about what separates us, but what do we share in common? He also believes that We Are ALL Traveling that Level of Time. We that are in the Order are all Brothers & Sisters of the Light and must be respected as such. We meet as Turtles and do not talk Masonry. By Meeting the way we do, All Masonic and/or Eastern Star affiliations & jurisdictions can enjoy spreading the cement of brotherly/sisterly love which unites us as one Turtle family.

The WFOT is a sovereign and independent social organization that believes in community service and charity. It is not ran by any Masonic jurisdiction, as being a Turtle is not Masonry. Membership is composed of mostly Masons, Eastern Stars, Devine 9 (Greeks) and other professionals.

Nobody owns Turtledom, it was started by WW2 fighter pilots (not Masons). The WFOT is a sovereign and independent organization which membership is mostly Masons & Stars BUT anyone of good character can become a Turtle .....non-Masons too. In the WFOT we welcome Masons, Eastern Stars, Elks, Greeks and Other good people into our fellowship.


----------



## owls84

I am curious to learn more Bro. Ben. Can you send me some information or point me in the direction to aquire membership?


----------



## peace out

I found this link which has lots of info via other links.

http://community-2.webtv.net/turtleybysai/AreYouATurtle/


----------



## turtle

Sounds great to me,,,lol


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

i would hope turtle was a turtle lol


----------



## Wingnut

LOL many moons ago I got initiated as a turtle...


----------



## swole

Hahaha thats awesome! Turtle turtle!


----------

